# [Buchtip] Tatort Koiteich



## Koi-Uwe (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
für alle Koiliebhaber oder sie, die es noch werden wollen empfehle ich das Buch "Tatort Koiteich" von Dr. Sandra Lechleiter.

Spannende und Interessante Kurzgeschichten über ihre Arbeit am Koiteich, Unglaublich was man doch alles falsch machen kann 

Besonders für Neueinsteiger in das Koihobby absolut Empfehlenswert 

Tip: Bei Koi-Discount.de bis Ende Mai für 30€ zu haben, sonst 34,95€ (und nein, ich arbeite nicht dort)


----------



## rainthanner (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Buchtip] Tatort Koiteich*

Richtig große Empfehlung für jeden, der in das Koi-Hobby einsteigt, oder erst kurz drin ist. 
Alles sehr, sehr verständlich und ab und zu mit ein wenig Humor in kurzen Geschichten verpackt. Trotzdem lehr und hilfreich. 

Prima Buch. Wirklich ganz prima. 




Gruß Rainer


----------

